# أريد تعلم برنامج Solid Edge



## خالد ماهر (8 يناير 2007)

أحتاج كتاب أو Tutorial أو أي موقع يشرح برنامج Solid Edge 
وجزاكم الله عني خيرا


----------



## نايف علي (8 يناير 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

أهلاً خالد ماهر

في المرفقات كتاب بالعربي , مفيد جداً

...


----------



## خالد ماهر (8 يناير 2007)

شكرا لك نايف على اهتمامك وردك السريع 
بارك الله فيك
ولكن عندي سؤال: هل هناك فرق بين برنامج Solid Edge وبرنامج Soild Work ???


----------



## خالد ماهر (9 يناير 2007)

الحمد لله وجدت الMANUAL الخاص بببرنامج solid edge :


http://z04.zupload.com/download.php?file=getfile&filepath=19152


----------



## أبو عبدالله السلفي (9 يناير 2007)

هناك فرق بين البرنامجين فبرنامج solid edge هذا برنامج أبسط بكثير من البرنامج الآخر والله أعلم
ولكن يا أخ خالد هذا الجزء الأول فقط فهل هو جزء واحد أم أن الباقي لم تعثر عليه بعد وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## خالد ماهر (9 يناير 2007)

أخي أبوعبدالله
فعلا هذا الجزء الأول فقط ولكني للأسف لا أملك الجزء الثاني 
فأنا لم أعثر على هذا الجزء في الانترنت ولكني وجدته في أحد أجهزة الحاسب عندنا في الكلية
على العموم سأبحث في الانترنت وإن وجدت شيئا آخر فسأعرضه هنا إنشاء الله

وجدت هذا الموقع داخل البرنامج نفسه : http://www.solid-edge.com سأبحث فيه ربما أجد ما ينفع

إن كنت تنوي تعلم البرنامج فأرجو منك أن نتواصل معا عبر هذا الموضوع


----------



## خالد ماهر (10 يناير 2007)

أثناء بحثي على الانترنت وجدت منتدى أجنبي لمستخدمي برنامج SOLID EDGE 

http://forum.solid-tools.com/


للأسف إتضح أن هذا المنتدى باللغه الفرنسيه
:4: :55: :67: :80:


----------



## adam_vip2000 (6 أغسطس 2008)

thanx alot


----------



## yasser rageb (26 مايو 2010)

:56: السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة ايها الاخوة اللينكات المرفوعة لينكات مش واضحة ومتوهه


فاذا كان متوافر لديهم تعليم ال solid edge برجاء رفعة ولكم جزيل الشكر:28:


----------



## سعيد عبدالله (14 يوليو 2010)

اخي الفاضل هذي ملفين
وسوف انزل ايضا الباقي ان شاء الله
بالتوفيق


----------



## سعيد عبدالله (14 يوليو 2010)

وهذى كمان ملفين


----------



## سعيد عبدالله (14 يوليو 2010)

وهذى اخر ملفين عندي على الجهاز

واذا صار عندي جديد 
سوف انزله في المنتدى مباشر

دعواتك


----------



## سعيد عبدالله (14 يوليو 2010)

ملف اخر


----------



## manal_abdelazeem (5 نوفمبر 2010)

متشكرة اوى بس ياريت حد يقولى كيف استخدم برنامج solid edge فى تصنيع نماذج السباكة


----------



## mohamed elsabaawy (17 أبريل 2011)

thank you


----------



## قطب سالم (30 سبتمبر 2011)

نتظروا منى الجديد من برنامج solid edge ,والشرح كمان هديه ليكم


----------



## قطب سالم (30 سبتمبر 2011)

ادعولى انا بحاول اجمع كل الشرح بالعربيه والانجليزيه انتظونى يوم الاحد 8/10


----------



## Solid Edge Man (2 أكتوبر 2011)

اعزائي يمكنكم تحميل نسخة Solid Edge احدث الاصدارات ونسخة اصلية من خلال الرابط التالي: 
*http://www.facebook.com/#!/groups/CIS.SIEMENS.PLM/
*


----------



## Amr Abo Salem (16 أبريل 2012)

مجهود رائع يا شباب


----------



## mhy92 (16 ديسمبر 2014)

مجهودات رائعة


----------



## MoTag (7 أغسطس 2016)

Solid Edge ST7 lesson 1:​


----------



## MoTag (7 أغسطس 2016)

Solid Edge ST7 lesson 2:


----------



## MoTag (8 أغسطس 2016)

Solid Edge ST7 lesson 3:


----------



## MoTag (11 أغسطس 2016)

lesson 4


----------

